# Signals Branch Fund



## Radop (30 Jan 2005)

Does anyone contribute to the Branch fund?  I just signed up and hope that we see some of that money put to good use in the near future.  Anyone out there ever got anything from their branch? 

 :bullet:


----------



## elbarto (3 Feb 2005)

The C&E site mentions an Academic Bursary, but not much else WRT how the Branch fund dollars are allocated. I would imagine that it would be involved in most of the annual events and similar activities.     Also, If I remember correctly, back on my 3's, the Branch fund paid for our first set of accoutrement's for CF's and one set of slip-ons for combats.

I don't know if it would be involved with the Museum or not.   I recall having an allotment during the construction and move from the Forde Building, but I think that might have been a separate fund altogether.


----------



## Radop (3 Feb 2005)

Art Vandelay said:
			
		

> The C&E site mentions an Academic Bursary, but not much else WRT how the Branch fund dollars are allocated. I would imagine that it would be involved in most of the annual events and similar activities.     Also, If I remember correctly, back on my 3's, the Branch fund paid for our first set of accoutrement's for CF's and one set of slip-ons for combats.
> 
> I don't know if it would be involved with the Museum or not.   I recall having an allotment during the construction and move from the Forde Building, but I think that might have been a separate fund altogether.



They have combined the accounts and now there is the branch fund which covers the museum and branch funding.


----------



## DaveK (5 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> They have combined the accounts and now there is the branch fund which covers the museum and branch funding.



Actually, the fund is now called the Military C and E Museum fund.  Info can be found here: 

http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/commelec/brFund/brfund_e.htm

Cheers


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (10 Feb 2005)

We just had a briefing not too long ago from the branch chief about this actually.  He was saying the branch fund is almost totally nil.
But if we had one it would be used for the following:

1)Accouterment's for new apprentices.
2)Museum upkeep as its falling behind annually by about $70, 000
3)Retirement gifts for branch members
4)Care of retired branch members and family support,

Creerz :'(


----------



## Radop (11 Feb 2005)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> We just had a briefing not too long ago from the branch chief about this actually.   He was saying the branch fund is almost totally nil.
> But if we had one it would be used for the following:
> 
> 1)Accouterment's for new apprentices.
> ...


We were at the same briefing if your at JSR, in E30 Lecture hall!


----------



## DaveK (13 Feb 2005)

What do you think we should expect from the fund when we pay into it?  Just putting this out there.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (14 Feb 2005)

Yep, the good old Knowlton theatre.


----------



## Radop (18 Feb 2005)

They are talking about being able to give people assistance when kids are in hospital requiring expensive treatment, helping students with burseries, doing more events like the 100th anniversery celibrations, etc.  The museum is one of the best in the military and is a source of great information that we should be proud to support.  All pers who contribute for 20 yrs would get a nice plaque as well there are writing awards, different tournaments sponsored by the branch.  They also promote the efforts that our people are doing in far away lands and in our own land.


----------

